# "sleigh bell" sound from gear lever area (automatic)



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone here have something that sounds like sleigh bells coming from the gear shift leverarea when driving? When I'm driving I can hear a very faint albeit constant sleigh bell sound from the gear lever, it stops when the car is not moving, but starts once it starts to move again above like 3mph. If I put my hand on the gear lever the sound will also go away. 

The sound is definitely there, but it's also so subtle unless you know what to listen for. I've tried to record it but the sound but that didn't work. 

Just wondering if anyone else noticed it. I know it's not the biggest issue at all, but it's annoying as heck because I notice it.lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


>


Yeah....you were essentially given a silver platter for that one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take the plastic "chrome" cover off the area and check for coins and paperclips. The cover lifts from the back and has clips that just pull apart. Be careful around the Stabilitrak control button.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


>


One more thought - is your car red?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Gone away is poppa smurf , here to stay is the -J smurf ( @*jblackburn* ) , he sings about Cruzens and smurfettes , as @*Rivergoer* and I think about boozin and cute chicks , partying in a Cruzen wonderland !

You gonna join this party @*brian v* ?

Merry Christmas to you and your magic sleigh ride @jsnowbordr47


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh shooy and he's in California ...


----------

